
Launch HN: LifeArk – Family Time Capsule - DannyGT
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m Daniel, the founder of LifeArk (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lifeark.io)<p>LifeArk is a family time capsule designed to help parents share love and life experience.<p>Combining the best features of email, social media and narrative journaling, LifeArk helps share family history, interests and life lessons with children, friends or relatives in the future.<p>I came up with the idea of creating a digital time capsule for my son when becoming a dad...I looked at the parenting app market and saw there was no product or online solution helping parents save all the things they want to share with their kids in the future.<p>Our memories and “digital DNA” are fragmented, with images of ourselves scattered between email, social media, text message and the cloud. We share intimate details of our lives with distant friends, politicians, advertisers and strangers on public commercial platforms, but have no way to organize and share what matters most with our kids.<p>What if we used technology to focus our attention on the people that matter? What if there was a way families to navigate the digital realm?<p>Now there is.<p>How it works:
LifeArk is available for download in the AppStore: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;generation-transfer&#x2F;id1295727305<p>Start by creating your first post for a child,  grandchild or friend, then continue by by answering self-reflective, thought-provoking questions such as your definitions of love and happiness, how you&#x27;ve dealt with life&#x27;s difficulties, the principles, people and experiences that shaped your life. Our thematic timelines and guided questions help paint an complete thematic portrait of who you are, and share your posts at a time &#x2F; date of your choosing.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear your comments and ideas, and are offering a chance to schedule a 15-minute on-boarding with a member of our founding team.<p>Reach out here, or email me at daniel@lifeark.io with your ideas, suggestions and feedback. Thank you!
======
jmathai
Congrats on the launch.

I've been doing something similar using email. I have an email account for
both of my kids and I send them email that I hope will be fun for them to read
once they're older.

I don't trust anything though - so in order to feel like the messages would be
around for them when they're older I have a Zapier Zap which converts the
email too a text file that gets stored in Dropbox. (I also don't trust Dropbox
so I have my Dropbox account sync to a Synology device at home).

The points being...

1) I think many people generally want to do this but if it's not super easy
then they won't keep doing it (email was the lowest friction way I could think
of).

2) I'm not sure how big a market "many people" is and I wonder if they'd pay.

3) Expect to get many "how do I know you'll be around on the date I choose to
send?" responses. I see you offer PDF download and that might be sufficient -
It wouldn't be for me but might be for others. :)

Good luck!

